
Map of Travel Time to Major Cities: A global map of Accessibility - jamesjyu
http://gem.jrc.ec.europa.eu/gam/index.htm
======
mpk
This is a really cool map. It seems fairly accurate from my experience.

What I'd like to see now is a map of global network inter-connectivity and
reliability super-imposed on this map.

[edit for typo]

------
GavinB
I was hoping that this was a map of time travel to various cities, possibly
with details on the modifications to history that resulted.

------
jballanc
I love that Tibet is one of the most remote regions...looks like even more so
than the middle of the Sahara.

